# Buying Speakers



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

I want to look into buying some decent speakers to plug into my laptop. I love to crank it and walk away and hear it throughout the house. Currently I'm just using an adapter and have it hooked up to my Guitar Amp. But its mono and doesn't give a crisp sound. 

I've been looking at these, would they do the trick?
Harman Kardon SoundSticks III 2.1 Channel Sound System - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Read the reviews on the M-Audio speakers first

M-Audio Studiophile AV 40 Speaker System - Apple Store (Canada)

M-Audio Studiophile AV 40 Review - Watch CNET's Video Review


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah but I want bass, will this be sufficient enough?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Agreed we need a budged to work with. Also how large is the house you are trying to fill? Maybe multiple speakers with Airport Expresses would be a solution.


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

Max 200$ maybe a little more. No airport express because by september I'm leaving to dorm. But what I meant by heard around the house like.. hearing it obviously not multiple speakers around the house but load enough that I can still hear it going down to the kitchen.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Well for $200 bucks you can go for sound quality or volume but not both at the same time in any appreciable amounts... which is more important to you?


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

half and half. Those M-Audio look like they could be loud enough. Though they say its not very good with bass. I could hook up my amp crank the bass and turn down the high and medium to make it rumble abit more.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

those soundsticks are an affront to music. they exist to be sold to people who either dont know or dont care about sound quality, and want something sexy to put on their desk. they are all boom and all tiss and nothing in between..they are about as good as those ridiculous bose systems they push at FS and BB..

the studiophiles are *ok* when used as reference monitors, which is what they are designed to be used as. they don't sound "good", they sound "flat (reasonably, anyway). 

ask lars about his audioengine speakers...they make decent little powered consumer-level speakers. you could start out with speakers and then add their sub in a few months when budget allows...really though you aren't going to find much that is going to sound good at that price point


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

well I could use my amp as a bass for now. I want something not to big but packs a punch for the buck


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

There are these on the Apple site... I know nothing about them but all 6 reviews give them five stars. $199.95 If you are anywhere near an Apple store you could maybe go see if they have them on display.

Palo Alto Audio Design Cubik Digital Hi-Fi Multimedia Speakers


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

i would bet you $20 that those suck. 2.5" drivers without a sub? 

no, thank you


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

By the sounds of it, you're not looking for quality.. but, quantity... so, I'd just suggest to go look at any 2.1 setup at futureshop and take your pic. Lots in the sub $200 range. Have a listen for yourself.. because you're the only one that can make that decision. We can talk all day about audio quality and what products are better, but in the $200 range, it's sort of moot. =)


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

I actually have mine hooked up to my house shaking setup, consisting of:
- Pioneer Elite SC25 amp
- B&W 604S2 Speakers
- Monitor Audio sub

Not exactly $200, but it shakes our 2400 sq foot house just fine.

When I don't want to disturb the family, it's the Klipsch setup in the basement. Still boomy, but not "wake the dead" boomy or "untz untz untz" boomy. You can get this for about $200.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

broad said:


> i would bet you $20 that those suck. 2.5" drivers without a sub?
> 
> no, thank you


Maybe yes maybe no... the sound quality could be just fine, they just wouldn't have much volume. That is why I asked the question that I did about sound quality vs. volume. Properly designed small speakers (even for $200) can have very good sound quality they just can't be played very loud. Then you can get smaller speakers that have more volume but generally then the sound quality suffers, especially in a $200 price range.

You can get the best of both worlds but you have to be willing to pay for it.

I have the Mirage Nanosat 5.1 system, they sound fantastic with an incredibly small footprint and small drivers but can handle 100 watts/channel for the satellites, now they aren't "computer" speakers, they are hooked up to an amp that I have the TosLink from my Mac Pro going to. They are about $850 with the sub. But even without the sub they sound amazing. The sub really adds for gaming and movies but the satellites alone sound great just for music.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I have a MINIFBQ FBQ800 equalizer with my Logitech X-230 speakers,
It provides me with as much bass as anyone could ever want from a speaker system,
In fact the equalizer helps quell it from giving me too much wall shaking bass.

I use this setup on my 24" monitor/TV and computer setup, Configured using stereo "Y" adapters
for in and out of the equalizer from my computer monitor and then to the speakers.
Believe me...It's loud, But it has limited distortion because of the equalizer.

This setup is way under $200. if you shop around.

If you are going to use this setup with a laptop,
Then I'd suggest you use it with a griffin technology iMic through your USB.

There is also a couple of cables you'll need, I found them by trial and error.
Different "Y" adapters and end to end male stereo mini plug cables.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

First off I will ADMIT to being a fanboy of this company.

Logitech is the best IMHO....go with them.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

you're on glue. logitech is the best at nothing when it comes to sound


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> Maybe yes maybe no... the sound quality could be just fine, they just wouldn't have much volume. That is what I asked the question that I did about sound quality vs. volume. Properly designed small speakers (even for $200) can have very good sound quality they just can't be played very loud. Then you can get smaller speakers that have more volume but generally then the sound quality suffers, especially in a $200 price range.


not really. to say that something sounds "fine" or has "good sound quality" it needs to be able to accurately and pleasantly reproduce the *entire* spectrum of sound. sound is created by air moving. lower sounds require more air to be moved. in order to move more air, a larger air-moving device is required. no 2.5" driver is going to be able to move enough air to sound "fine", at least not any definition of the word "fine" that i would use..

add to that the palo alto website, which is completely and utterly devoid of any sort of factual information about the speakers (freq range, distortion, sensitivity...nothing) and i would probably avoid them..


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

broad said:


> you're on glue. logitech is the best at nothing when it comes to sound


Based on the $200. budget of the O.P., It's a sound choice with the equalizer,
Your suggestion of the audioengine speakers are way over the O.P.'s budget.

Granted there are other choices out there for under $200.,
By all means suggest them then, But don't attack other posters with your negative remarks.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

the A2 models, while smaller, are $199 US, which makes them about what...$194 CAN at the moment?


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

I could pay alittle more, even if I buy the speakers first and purchase the subwoofer after.. those A2's look nice but like everyone else is saying I don't know much about these things ha


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

The real problem here is that no one here can tell a person what they like and what they don't like. The OP has to listen to these speakers himself, or he'll never have an accurate picture of what they'll sound like in his home.

For example, Screature, your system looks very nice.. but, I know for a fact that I wouldn't like it without the sub, even for music. There's no way a 2.5" driver can produce the sounds that I like in music, it's physically impossible. To others, they may be just fine, but to me.. I can guarantee they wouldn't be.

I personally run a set of KRK G2 Rokit 8's. Absolutely fantastic, flat sound. With the right file type, or media, they sound incredibly close to how most things would have been mixed down in a studio... which is exactly what I love in music. But, at $350 per speaker, that's what one would expect.

For Theatre, it's a completely different matter. Completely different ballgame of sound. So, I guess what I'm saying is.. the OP should really go out and test his own speakers and make his decision based on listening to them. Sure, ideas are nice.. but, in the end.. it's going to be his ears. =)


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

well I can tell you now I'm big into dance music with alot of bass. This will not be used for anything else but music. Because I'd rather watch movies on my tele. So anything with decent bass is all I care about. I agree that I need to listen to it myself but the closest..anywhere is Newmarket, Ontairo. Theirs Upper Canada Mall, Futureshop and Bestbuy


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

What sort of dance music? Top 40's or more intricate styles such as progressive house, breakbeat, etc?

The reason I ask is, a lot of Top 40's music is produced to rock subs at around the 80-100Hz range, while other forms of dance generally take advantage of much lower frequencies. If it's just Top 40's mostly, you'll be able to sneak away with smaller drivers that can reproduce those frequencies.. mind you, you'll have to check speaker specifications, which can be daunting with some manufacturers.


----------



## kyoru (Jan 15, 2009)

I actually bought the HK Soundstick 3 (http://importbible.com/2010/12/10/music-to-my-ears-harman-kardon-soundsticks/) it gets very loud I don't think you should have trouble hearing it throughout your house. I thought they were very good for the price range.


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

Well alot of mainstream to such as pop yes but trance, some dubstep


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

heres an example YouTube - Wolfgang Gartner - Bounce


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Wolfgang is notorious for hitting frequencies that are very low.. and if you're into Dubstep, you're definitely going to need speakers that can handle down to 40 - 50Hz, minimum.. or else, you'd likely be un-satisfied with the speakers reproduction of the sound. Of course, I may be wrong.. but, if you stick with those guidelines, I can guarantee you'll be happier! =)


----------



## kyoru (Jan 15, 2009)

tried out the song on iTunes, sounds awesome - if you have any questions or things you want me to try out with them let me know.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

broad said:


> not really. to say that something sounds "fine" or has "good sound quality" it needs to be able to accurately and pleasantly reproduce the *entire* spectrum of sound. sound is created by air moving. lower sounds require more air to be moved. in order to move more air, a larger air-moving device is required. no 2.5" driver is going to be able to move enough air to sound "fine", at least not any definition of the word "fine" that i would use..
> 
> add to that the palo alto website, which is completely and utterly devoid of any sort of factual information about the speakers (freq range, distortion, sensitivity...nothing) and i would probably avoid them..


We are talking "computer" speaker here remember.... very few in this category have drivers beyond the 2.5" range... and in terms of "driving air" it depends on their power handling capabilities a la my reference to the Mirage speakers. If a 2.5" driver can handle 100 watts that is plenty of power to move that air... it all depends and is not a one for one equation the way you seem to wish to portray it, i.e. some small drivers are capable of handling plenty of power... others not so much... Some larger drivers (say 4") can't even handle 100 watts... You need to look at the whole picture.

I am in no way advocating the Palo Alto Audio Design Cubik Digital Hi-Fi Multimedia Speakers and said as much by saying I have no experience with them. I was just saying that the OP may want to check them out as their receive a 5 star rating on the Apple web site and if he can check them by going to an Apple store they may be worth a look. If he has a look and they are no good fine... What alternatives did you present?

I know a thing or two about audio and putting systems together since I have been doing it since I was 16 and have helped many people bring their systems together... I would be an audiophile if money were no issue... but that is where I have quite some experience, helping people on a budget get the most for their dollar... I have done it countless times and been thanked every time for my input.

broad, sometimes your posts are nothing more than criticism with nothing positive to offer in exchange... this is one of them.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

screature said:


> We are talking "computer" speaker here remember.... very few in this category have drivers beyond the 2.5" range... and in terms of "driving air" it depends on their power handling capabilities a la my reference to the Mirage speakers. If a 2.5" driver can handle 100 watts that is plenty of power to move that air... it all depends and is not a one for one equation the way you seem to wish to portray it, i.e. some small drivers are capable of handling plenty of power... others not so much... Some larger drivers (say 4") can't even handle 100 watts... You need to look at the whole picture.


Actually, this couldn't be more from the truth, Screature. Power Handling was developed by manufacturers to trick people into thinking devices (speakers, amps, etc) are better. Sure, power handling comes into play, but don't forget that as you up the power, you up the possibility of ruining the THD of the system.

What you should be looking for is the frequency range and the actual dB peak of the speakers.

A 70 Watt speaker at 120dB will be louder (and cleaner doing so) than a 100 Watt speaker with a peak of 100db. 

One of the best articles I've found to explain this in detail is Power vs. Efficiency, which you can read here:

Power Handling Vs. Efficiency


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

okay so.. still unsure here. Most places I would go to does not display information that you guys are talking about. None the less I wouldn't know what to really look for or compare.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Many manufacturers post their specs online... for example, Logitech. Anything with a sub will generally get right down to at least 40Hz.. so, a 2.1 system would be perfect for you. Beyond that, listening to them would be your biggest task, as you know what you'd like from them.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> broad, sometimes your posts are nothing more than criticism with nothing positive to offer in exchange... this is one of them.


dude..are you blind? read my posts. i gave "ok" feedback to the studiophiles (which i have heard numerous times) and suggested the A2, which fits in his price range. other than that i dont have much else to suggest as, as has been mentioned numerous times in this thread, the majority of the speakers existing in this price range are pretty crappy. 

im sorry your feelings are hurt that i don't agree with your assessment, but lets not ignore things that are there in plain english right in front of your face


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

Logitech 2.1 Channel Computer Speaker System (Z623) : 2.1 Channel Computer Speakers - Best Buy Canada
How about these. They go down to 35hz in total a 200watt system


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

nvm i've looked at reviews and its not great for music. I never knew this was going to be so hard ha


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

For the most part watts and power handling are meaningless stats that are mostly marketing hype. To make music you need to move air...and to make loud low music you need to move LOTS of air which is why you need a proper subwoofer as you are never going to get real bass from any tiny speaker no matter what spec's it claims to have. I would strongly recommend a 2.1 system with a beefy subwoofer to get what you are trying to achieve. I also wouldn't necessarily limit yourself to 'computer' speakers as there are other audio systems that will very likely sound much better...budget will be an issue though so you'll likely have to consider buying used to get the level of sound you desire.


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

I can up it too 300$ max. I really don't want to go 5.1 because I have no room as it is; small room. How would I connect it to my mac? Do some vary as in like audio jack?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Davis said:


> I can up it too 300$ max. I really don't want to go 5.1 because I have no room as it is; small room. How would I connect it to my mac? Do some vary as in like audio jack?


Are you going to hook it up to a laptop?
If you are, Then like I said earlier in this thread you'd be better off using an iMic USB.


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

yes my macbook pro


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Vexel said:


> Actually, this couldn't be more from the truth, Screature. Power Handling was developed by manufacturers to trick people into thinking devices (speakers, amps, etc) are better. Sure, power handling comes into play, but don't forget that as you up the power, you up the possibility of ruining the THD of the system.
> 
> What you should be looking for is the frequency range and the actual dB peak of the speakers.
> 
> ...


It isn't more than from the truth by your own admission, it fits into the equation. It wasn't definitive in my post with broad but it was the basis of the point I was making.... i.e. driver size is far from the the only consideration in terms of audio quality. Of course THD comes into play but that is another part of the equation.... we are talking a $200 budget here remember... lets get real... I disagree that frequency range matters as much as you portray it to as due to the fact that most people cannot actually hear the total audible range of human hearing (20hz - 20KHz) especially as one ages the detection of bass notes fall off dramatically. 

Being that the OP is presumably young... being in school and all, he will notice the difference in frequency response the most... but with a $200 budget he doesn't stand an ice cubes chance in hell of having speakers reproduce that range at that cost... at least not with any clarity.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Also, Another 2.1 speaker system to consider is the Corsair SP2500,
Although, These are gaming speakers, Available at Canada Computers for $249.99 cad$.

Since you've upped your budget to $300. now, Thought I'd point you at these.

Maximum PC review


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

screature said:


> broad, sometimes your posts are nothing more than criticism with nothing positive to offer in exchange... this is one of them.


Agreed.

However this is not what the topic is. I am suggesting Logitech because they make excellent speakers for the price that the OP is wanting.

Oh SORRY Broad...does my assessment not agree with you? TOUGH. :lmao:


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

those look nice! but the gaming side is setting me off abit. I'm looking for music


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Davis said:


> those look nice! but the gaming side is setting me off abit. I'm looking for music


Read the review

Begin example snippet of review


> The 1-inch silk dome, ferrofluid-cooled tweeters each receive 16 watts, while the 3-inch treated-paper midranges get 40 watts each. The hulking subwoofer consists of an 8-inch long-throw paper driver housed in an MDF cabinet. The sub’s large size is dictated by Corsair’s decision to build a fourth-order band-pass design: The bass driver, which is powered by two bridged 60-watt Class D amps, is enclosed in a sealed chamber and fires into a separate chamber containing a fluted port. This subwoofer produced deliciously tight, well-defined bass whether we were rocking out with Van Halen or firing rockets in Call of Duty. Yowza! The sub’s relatively thin walls, however, make us wonder how long the fun will last.


End example snippet of review

Not bad, Big bang for the buck.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

broad said:


> dude..are you blind? read my posts. i gave "ok" feedback to the studiophiles (which i have heard numerous times) and suggested the A2, which fits in his price range. other than that i dont have much else to suggest as, as has been mentioned numerous times in this thread, the majority of the speakers existing in this price range are pretty crappy.
> 
> im sorry your feelings are hurt that i don't agree with your assessment, but lets not ignore things that are there in plain english right in front of your face


My feelings are far, far from hurt... you need to try much much harder than that . 

You weren't the one to mention the studiophiles. You gave an OK critique of them, but offered nothing else. Options are good... checking things out is good... You have never heard the Palo Alto Audio Design Cubik Digital Hi-Fi Multimedia Speakers and neither have I. I merely suggested it as an alternative to listen to... and then based on total ignorance you decided to dis my post and the product that you know nothing about. I never recommended the product. I merely suggested to the OP checking it out first hand based on a 5 star rating at the Apple site. Period. For some reason you thought this a legitimate reason to place a "bet " with me as to their quality when I made no recommendation whatsoever.

You need to check your ego at the door dude...it is just a discussion.


----------



## Jugger Grimrodd (Apr 29, 2010)

I am not an "audiophile". I recently bought the Klipsch Pro Media 2.1, and they sound amazing. I picked mine up for $200, that seems to be around your price point. 

I think it is all very subjective. You can buy based on specs, but until you hear the product, you won't be sure. Head out to the nearest retailer and get a demo. Bring your own music. Listen to it there and decide. It works.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> and then based on total ignorance you decided to dis my post and the product that you know nothing about.


see thats where you're wrong though..i *do* know something about it. i know its a 2.5" driver in a rinky dink little "design" oriented enclosure with no sub. i don't need to have heard them to know its not going to be good. physics tells me this. 

im not going to bother arguing with you anymore as i know you're just going to type page after page of half-baked crap, all of which im sure makes sense in your head, with lots of your cutesey little emoticons thrown in for good measure :0  .

ps-saying "ill bet you" is a figure of speech. it doesn't actually mean one wants to wager money. next time ill remember who im talking to and be a little more literal i guess...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Davis said:


> those look nice! but the gaming side is setting me off abit. I'm looking for music


A little background on Corsair,
They are known for their gaming USB headphones

The Corsair 2.1 speakers are a new line that they are launching.

A very nice up and coming company.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm no speaker expert, but I know what I like in sound quality and Altec Lansing speakers suit me just fine. $200 will get you a set with a sub woofer that produces amazing sound for my music. I have two sets, one 10 years old and another five years old and they still amaze people who hear them.

I suggest you might want to give them a listen before you jump into any set for your laptop:

Computer Speakers by Altec Lansing at Altec Lansing


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Youtube review of the Corsair, Skip to time index 4:50 to hear the system.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

broad said:


> s*ee thats where you're wrong though..i *do* know something about it*. i know its a 2.5" driver in a rinky dink little "design" oriented enclosure with no sub. i don't need to have heard them to know its not going to be good. physics tells me this.
> 
> *im not going to bother arguing with you anymore as i know you're just going to type page after page of half-baked crap, all of which im sure makes sense in your head, with lots of your cutesey little emoticons thrown in for good measure :*
> 
> ps-saying "ill bet you" is a figure of speech. it doesn't actually mean one wants to wager money. next time ill remember who I'm talking to and be a little more literal i guess...


See, I never implied you don't...

Have you ever heard the Palo Alto Audio Design Cubik Digital Hi-Fi Multimedia Speakers? I haven't... and I admitted as much out of the gate... I simply suggested the OP may want to check them out... based on a very positive user rating on the Apple site.... Period... then you started with your confrontational:



broad said:


> i would bet you $20 that those suck. 2.5" drivers without a sub?
> 
> no, thank you


Out of pure ignorance of the product.... just your sense of superior knowledge that doesn't require phenomenological experience. 

Physics and subjective phenomenological experience often times differ depending on the "limitations"/taste of the perceiver... it is simply a fact... thus the reason for the plethora of speaker options.... if you live in a black and white world fine... my world is filled with extremely subtle shades of grey...

Edit: Your choice...

BTW you used more emoticons in your last post than I used in all of mine... what do you have against emoticons anyway....? They can be very useful... that is why they exist.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Davis said:


> those look nice! but the gaming side is setting me off abit. I'm looking for music


Don't let that throw you off, They are aimed at gamers,
But they are also aimed at audio buffs as well.

As can be seen but not heard on other "Unboxing" (Yech) reviews on Youtube.


----------



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

This may not be what you are looking for but this is what I do. I REALLY hate computer speakers, they just don't do it for me. At the moment I use an early 70's Pioneer integrated amp about 80w per channel and a pair of Koss PRO4AA headphones, but before that I had the Pioneer amp hooked up to a pair of Polk M10s I got from Visions for about $70, so for the entire set up was about $100 for speakers and amp + $100 for the headphones (Koss has a Life Time Warranty no Questions Asked BTW) I really like vintage sound I can't explain it but it is far less electronic sounding. But point of the story is I would get a vintage amp (like this one) Marantz is an amazing brand an makes amazing stuff, the amp will probably last longer than you! And then a set of speakers like these They are the ones that I have and I like them a lot, nice tight base after you break them in and place them right. Of course you can use any combo that you like, look around you local craigslist or newspaper, that is where I picked up my Pioneer amp for $10. In my opinion it is better to invest in a decent amp and sparkers that last a long time and have better sound quality than the made in china computer speakers that are out there today. just my opinion though, this is not ideal if you want to take you speakers with you however! 
Enjoy.


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

im going to check out Tiger Direct next sunday for some of the speakers you guys have listed and I'll see if they can show me them and let me listen to them


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Davis said:


> im going to check out Tiger Direct next sunday for some of the speakers you guys have listed and I'll see if they can show me them and let me listen to them


While you are there get them to give you a demo of the Corsair speakers
Don't forget to bring your music with you.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

broad said:


> you're on glue.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> phenomenological


Do you realize what a jagoff you look like when you use a word like that ^^ and then confuse "your" and "you're" in the same sentence?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

broad said:


> Do you realize what a jagoff you look like when you use a word like that ^^ and then confuse "your" and "you're" in the same sentence?


Thumbs down on that post, You Your You're going against the grain with a post like that,
This thread isn't intended as a flaming match, Take it outside please.

Yeesh


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah thats what I was going to do! thanks everyone


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

broad said:


> Do you realize what a jagoff you look like when you use a word like that ^^ and then confuse "your" and "you're" in the same sentence?


Nope no confusion your was used correctly.



> Out of pure ignorance of the product.... just *your* sense of superior knowledge that doesn't require phenomenological experience.


It should not be you're.

But you're right, I made a mistake here:



> You're choice...


 should have been your... it doesn't diminish what I was saying, but your subsequent post does highlight your pettiness.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

screature said:


> It isn't more than from the truth by your own admission, it fits into the equation. It wasn't definitive in my post with broad but it was the basis of the point I was making.... i.e. driver size is far from the the only consideration in terms of audio quality. Of course THD comes into play but that is is another part of the equation.... we are talking a $200 budget here remember... lets get real... I disagree that frequency range matters as much as you portray it to as due to the fact that most people cannot actually hear the total audible range of human hearing (20hz - 20KHz) especially as one ages the detection of bass notes fall off dramatically.
> 
> Being that the OP is presumably young... being in school and all, he will notice the difference in frequency response the most... but with a $200 budget he doesn't stand an ice cubes chance in hell of having speakers reproducer that range at that cost... at least not with any clarity.


Actually, the frequency ranges that I'm talking about are the ones that you feel, more than you hear... a big part in this style of music that the OP is looking for is sub frequencies that resonate a room, which is just as important for the style as audible content.

He's stated that he wants bass, more than anything because of this style and that's where you're going to get it from. Anything 100Hz and less. As long as the drivers can reproduce everything above this clearly, the sub will handle the rest... and I suggested that he look for something that can do down to 40Hz minimum, for a reason.

I don't doubt that you're very knowledgable and experienced with certain types of music, screature.. but, I produce and deal with the exact styles that he's looking to reproduce in his home. My specifications are not hard to hit, I just want him to know that Power Handling isn't what one should look for in speakers when trying to handle this sort of music. The more range his low end has, the happier he'll be.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Vexel said:


> The real problem here is that no one here can tell a person what they like and what they don't like. The OP has to listen to these speakers himself, or he'll never have an accurate picture of what they'll sound like in his home.
> 
> For example, Screature, your system looks very nice.. but, I know for a fact that I wouldn't like it without the sub, even for music. There's no way a 2.5" driver can produce the sounds that I like in music, it's physically impossible. To others, they may be just fine, but to me.. I can guarantee they wouldn't be.


Sorry Vexel, I missed this earlier post as I was too busy sparing with broad. Great post and very true about the personal aspect. I don't like heavy bass in my music as I find it tiring but for games and movies lots of bass for sound effects is great.

I agree that I would not have bought the Mirage system without the sub woofer. But I have to say that this system amazes me all the time in terms of its audio quality. I have a Mirage "full size" (bookshelf size, not floor standing as the room is relatively small) home theatre set up in my living room and while obviously more robust in its sound, the little Nano Sats stand up to their bigger cousins amazingly well. They are incredible for their clarity and warmth and lack of distortion considering their small size.

This is the bookshelf speaker










While not the same finish this is basically what the centre channel looks like.









Of course their is a sizable sub as well, but their is nothing unique looking about it in anyway.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Vexel said:


> Actually, the frequency ranges that I'm talking about are the ones that you feel, more than you hear... a big part in this style of music that the OP is looking for is sub frequencies that resonate a room, which is just as important for the style as audible content.
> 
> He's stated that he wants bass, more than anything because of this style and that's where you're going to get it from. Anything 100Hz and less. As long as the drivers can reproduce everything above this clearly, the sub will handle the rest... and I suggested that he look for something that can do down to 40Hz minimum, for a reason.
> 
> I don't doubt that you're very knowledgable and experienced with certain types of music, screature.. but, I produce and deal with the exact styles that he's looking to reproduce in his home. My specifications are not hard to hit, I just want him to know that Power Handling isn't what one should look for in speakers when trying to handle this sort of music. The more range his low end has, the happier he'll be.


Totally agree Vexel. Going back and looking at the thread (as I said I was distracted with my jousting with broad) I didn't even see the post from the OP about the type of music he listens to and I couldn't agree with your post more.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

dolawren said:


> While you are there get them to give you a demo of the Corsair speakers
> Don't forget to bring your music with you.


These look like they're a pretty decent system for your needs. Their specs fall in line with what you're looking for. I'd have a listen to these to see what you think.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

screature said:


> Sorry Vexel, I missed this earlier post as I was too busy sparing with broad. Great post and very true about the personal aspect. I don't like heavy bass in my music as I find it tiring but for games and movies lots of bass for sound effects is great.


Theatre? That's a whole different ballgame! =D 

I recently sold my theatre system.. but, it was quite good when I had it.

Pioneer VSX-919 Bi-Amping some Energy CF-30's... CC10 center channel and CB20's for rear satellites. Also, an Energy S.10 Sub. I miss it dearly.. but, I don't watch nearly as many movies as I once did... so, I decided to sell it. =)


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Vexel said:


> Theatre? That's a whole different ballgame! =D
> 
> I recently sold my theatre system.. but, it was quite good when I had it.
> 
> Pioneer VSX-919 Bi-Amping some Energy CF-30's... CC10 center channel and CB20's for rear satellites. Also, an Energy S.10 Sub. I miss it dearly.. but, I don't watch nearly as many movies as I once did... so, I decided to sell it. =)


Why did you sell it? As I am sure you know for music you can just disable the other channels if you choose. Was it just because you could upgrade your stereo speakers by selling off the theatre system and using the proceeds for better stereo speakers?

Also just to be clear the system I use for my HT set up isn't packaged as such. Just if you want to build it up into a HT set up the various components are suited (mainly the centre of course) for the ability to do it.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

To the OP. If you want a good song to test speakers that you're thinking of purchasing.. this one is great for testing frequency ranges. I use it all the time for calibrating stereo's. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRftXCiqfQ8

Of course, you'll want to get a better quality version of the file, preferably in lossless... but, nonetheless, enjoy! =)


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

screature said:


> Why did you sell it? As I am sure you know for music you can just disable the other channels if you choose. Was it just because you could upgrade your stereo speakers by selling off the theatre system and using the proceeds for better stereo speakers?
> 
> Also just to be clear the system I use for my HT set up isn't packaged as such. Just if you want to build it up into a HT set up the various components are suited (mainly the centre of course) for the ability to do it.


Well, it's a pretty long story.. but, I'll give you the short version. =)

In the past year, I've really gotten back into producing music a lot more than I was for a while (Another long story! haha) But, I decided to invest in some production and live performance gear. So, I sold the theatre off to invest in some of the costs in this. Mostly, the KRK Rokit's and some PA gear. It costs a hell of a lot to produce music the way I want..  haha


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

For anyone interested, here's one of the most recent tracks that I've been working on with my group, Selekt Injekt. It's pretty progressive, so the OP might like it.. enjoy! =)

Descent by Selekt Injekt


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Vexel said:


> For anyone interested, here's one of the most recent tracks that I've been working on with my group, Selekt Injekt. It's pretty progressive, so the OP might like it.. enjoy! =)
> 
> Descent by Selekt Injekt


Cool Vexel, I liked Battle of Epic Proportions the best for my tastes. Sounds like it could be used in the sound track of some action/thriller pic. :clap:

Am I correct in thinking that Typikal (Demo), contains a sample from the Matrix? If so does this present any legal issue for you? Did you have to pay for the rights?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, at the time, we're not making money off of it.. so, it's something in a grey area for sure. If and when we do decide to make money from stuff, I'll either remove the samples, or pay for the rights to use them. They're honestly not a huge part of the song, just something that sounded interesting.


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

Vexel said:


> For anyone interested, here's one of the most recent tracks that I've been working on with my group, Selekt Injekt. It's pretty progressive, so the OP might like it.. enjoy! =)
> 
> Descent by Selekt Injekt


Love it! Especially love how low it goes, a bit slow in tempo for my liking but nonetheless very nice.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Vexel said:


> Well, at the time, we're not making money off of it.. so, it's something in a grey area for sure. If and when we do decide to make money from stuff, I'll either remove the samples, or pay for the rights to use them. They're honestly not a huge part of the song, just something that sounded interesting.


It's all good... I actually really like the sample being there. Don't worry I won't tell anyone...sshhhh...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Davis said:


> Love it! Especially love how low it goes, a bit slow in tempo for my liking but nonetheless very nice.


Thanks! =)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

broad said:


> Do you realize what a jagoff you look like when you use a word like that ^^ and then confuse "your" and "you're" in the same sentence?





dolawren said:


> Thumbs down on that post, You Your You're going against the grain with a post like that,
> This thread isn't intended as a flaming match, Take it outside please.
> 
> Yeesh


Agreed. Please no flaming. 

I'd love to hear your expertise and opinion on speakers. If there's a difference of opinion, than feel free to state it and why. 

Thanks.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I have the Audio Engine A2 speakers -- they're very good, IMO, for non-professionals.  By that, I mean, they're not studio speakers or the like, but for music, games, shows and movies, they're loud, crisp and free of distortion whatsoever even at near maximum levels. I specifically chose the A2's not only for their incredible quality at ~$199, but also because they do not include a subwoofer while outputting the perfect level of bass for the sound put through them - I don't find they lack bass in the majority of music or movies (and games) I play through them. I live in a apartment unit, so a subwoofer was out of the question for me to avoid disturbing neighbours. If this isn't a concern to you, you can easily add Audio Engine's subwoofer to the equation with either the A2 or A5 2.0 speaker setups.

Look up reviews - let me know if you find a strong negative one for the A2/A5's - I doubt you will. I researched them pretty thoroughly prior to the purchase. I've had them now 2-3 years and they're still going strong with daily use. No drop in sound quality whatsoever.

The only footnote I should add with the A2 speakers is that they do require calibration - straight out of the box playing my iTunes music library, the sound was not perfect. With some adjustments using iTunes' Equalizer, the sound was fantastic.


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

So I bought those Corsair Gaming Speakers and I must say exactly what I wanted. Couldn't ask for anything more. The Bass rumbles my room and crystal clear sound. I love them.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Davis said:


> So I bought those Corsair Gaming Speakers and I must say exactly what I wanted. Couldn't ask for anything more. The Bass rumbles my room and crystal clear sound. I love them.


That's great news, Glad you found what you needed and at a great price.

Cheers!

Dave


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Good to hear! :clap:


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

A couple days back I saw them for 200$ at Canada Computers and when I went to pick them up it was back to regular price. I asked about it, they were not sure but dropped off 10$. I was not really picky considering it was the only box left in newmarket.


----------

